# Python in swimming pool scares bathers



## News Bot (Sep 1, 2011)

A FOUR-metre-long python wallowing at the bottom of a swimming pool in a private club has sent bathers running, staff at the club say.











*Published On:* 01-Sep-11 02:58 PM
*Source:* From correspondents in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol


----------



## longqi (Sep 1, 2011)

They are like fish in the water
So graceful it beggars your mind
Very fluid in their movement
We have a river where we release the big ones we relocate and they simply vanish without a trace almost immediately


----------

